# Minute @ Mount Snow 3 (2 minute edition)



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

I cheated...2 minutes.

Minute @ Mount Snow 3 - YouTube

Critique stuff. My friends did lots of head chops. Blame them.


Riders:
Max Lyons (me)
KWAS!
Jon Zaccheo
Ryan Gormley
Christina DeJoseph
Austin Lamaroux
Devin Bernard
David McCarthy


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

CaP17A said:


> I cheated...2 minutes.
> 
> Minute @ Mount Snow 3 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Hmm, not big on rails and such myself, but seemed like too many tricks off the same features, mix it up, jumps and different rail shapes. I know Mt. Snow has a shitload.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Hmm, not big on rails and such myself, but seemed like too many tricks off the same features, mix it up, jumps and different rail shapes. I know Mt. Snow has a shitload.



Just like that because thats what we hiked. This was all filmed days that it got icy and shitty on the jumps. They didn't have too much set up until today, when they got another park open.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

CaP17A said:


> Just like that because thats what we hiked. This was all filmed days that it got icy and shitty on the jumps. They didn't have too much set up until today, when they got another park open.


Just throwing out the critique. It is what you were looking for right? Not knocking you, just more variety of features on edits I enjoy watching more. too many on the same feature bores me, just saying.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Just throwing out the critique. It is what you were looking for right? Not knocking you, just more variety of features on edits I enjoy watching more. too many on the same feature bores me, just saying.


 Nah thats what I was asking for I'm just saying, our coaches don't let us film early and by the afternoon its always shitty out


----------

